# Chrome sleeves for stub-outs



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

We started using these on all residential and some high-end commercial stub outs. 

You can cut them to size and then slip them over the stub-out, hiding the ugly pex blue colour. 

Just thought everyone here would like to know...

http://www.radsnaps.com/id31.html


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I save the stubs we cut off of 5" extension chrome angle stops, to cover pex.


----------

